

Design: the golden rectangle between Apple's chargers - rnprince
https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/goldenapple/GoldenApple.html

======
kw71
It's pretty weak that they both don't fit on a standard duplex outlet without
touching and canting each other.

